# Flukers Orange Cube...



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

I have a whole jar of this and my crickets won`t touch it.
So I was thinking rather than toss it I would put it under the leaf litter for the springtail`s and Isopod`s.

Thought`s?


----------



## Dravorak (Oct 23, 2014)

Unless your colony is struggling, I would think that you would want them to continue to eat the decomp material they are in there for.
Giving them other food could potentially slow down their cleaning of the vivarium.


----------



## SDK (Aug 11, 2014)

I would suck it up and throw it out....

I couldn't even get roaches to eat that stuff. Those Flukers cubes are one of the worst products out there.


----------



## LittleMy (Nov 11, 2014)

Crickets may not eat it... but toddlers love it.

When we had an anole many years ago, we kept the Flukers in the fridge. I left it out on the counter one day and my toddler ate half the jar. In a panic, I called poison control. They had never hear of it... so I read the ingredients aloud to them. The lady laughed and said that is was basically the same stuff that was in those gummy candies kids love so it should be fine.


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

My small (1/4' to 1/2") crickets seem to have no issues eating the stuff, especially since it contains the only water I offer them. That said, I believe the stuff is only suitable for short term maintenance for crickets. Suggest you check their web site for more data...


----------

